# NGD NK Headless - Chinese Strandberg copy with new bridge



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 3, 2019)

Story:
I have too much guitars, so I decided I need another one  (I know - it's so SSO).
Seriously - it is meant to be cheap, lightweight, compact and easy to travel with. This is its purpose: practice, travel guitar. I travel quite a bit as a part-time lecturer and often I want to take the guitar with me. It is a problem when I go by train across the country. I saw many NGDs here and got that crazy idea....
Photos:









Specs:
- 2-piece ash body with quilted maple veneer
- flame maple neck and fretboard
- shitty pickups that have EMG covers

Review and mods:
Good:
- nice action and setup
- very nice sound acoustically
- satin and silky smooth neck, but no rounded fretboard edges :-/
- chunky, yet very comfortable neck carve - C but with a bit pronounced shoulders
- nice bridge - works and feels fine and not stiff at all (to my surprise)
- flame maple on the neck/fretboard is more prominent than seen on these photos - very pretty
- quite nice quilt for the money - a bit 3d
- solid toggle switch
- absolutely no flaws in fit and finish - just wow
- luminlays on the fretboard and as side dots

Bad:
- ugly piece of ash in the lower part of the body
- knobs and pots - while they work just OK, these wooden knobs look bad and are super slippery - changed them for normal black domes
- frets: not polished at all
- fret ends - a little too sharp for me - I am spoiled by MIJ Ibbys and Jackons and.. Skervesen... I will give it to the luthier to make rolled edges of the fretboard and frets
- pickups - absolute garbage. Period. They sounded very bad, had very high output and screamed microphone feedback like crazy

Mods:
- strap locks
- knobs
- pickups - I had Dimarzio Humbucker from hell and Liquifire laying around.. Liquifire can be really nice as a bridge pickup
- ergonomic upgrade for my right hand - black rubber 
- further plans for fretjob








Summary:
Nice guitar for the money. It costed about 430 Euros with import taxes and VAT. I didn't invest anything into it, because I had all the stuff in my drawers. I will make an investment for a proper fretjob (approx. 100 Euro) and I will have pro-level headless instrument for that kind of money.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Apr 3, 2019)

Not of fan of the headless headstock piece since I feel it's a bit large but otherwise that looks great!


----------



## zarg (Apr 3, 2019)

mine is still holding up great! I like the blue. I actually asked the seller about the frets because I wanted to upgrade to ss later on and he claimed they are stainless already. I did the fretwork myself and they were really tough to sand down on the edges so it could be. 

Have fun with it! Funny fact: I have a Liquifire in the neck of mine.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 3, 2019)

Lookin' good.
Definitely a great option for a travel guitar, especially with all the upgrades.
Congrats!


----------



## gunch (Apr 3, 2019)

About in line with mine, HNGD!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 3, 2019)

Thx guys. To my surprise i really really like it. If Strandberg made the guitars with a normal neck shape, i would buy it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 3, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Thx guys. To my surprise i really really like it. If Strandberg made the guitars with a normal neck shape, i would buy it.



Wait...it's on *all* of their guitars? I never really looked into it, but assumed that it was either optional, or only on certain product lines. That's...odd.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Apr 3, 2019)

Headless guitars a pretty cool and are an interesting concept. The top looks vibrant with the blue and quilted maple veneer. Great looking IMO.


;>)/


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 3, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Wait...it's on *all* of their guitars? I never really looked into it, but assumed that it was either optional, or only on certain product lines. That's...odd.


Yes. This is how they roll ;-)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 3, 2019)

Never considered the Liquifire in the bridge... I'll have to keep that in mind. Have you also tried the Air Norton in the bridge?

I know that's not the exact point of this thread, but that part of the OP stood out to me. 

HNGD!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 4, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> Never considered the Liquifire in the bridge... I'll have to keep that in mind. Have you also tried the Air Norton in the bridge?
> 
> I know that's not the exact point of this thread, but that part of the OP stood out to me.
> 
> HNGD!


In theory it should work just fine as the Liquifire is more mid-focused version of the Air Norton. My only gripe would be ice picky highs of the latter - theoretically that is.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 4, 2019)

I was sceptical of these due to the price but it seems, based on the OP's post, that they have potential. I will wait and see if anything goes sour down the line of course as it is still early. 
This company can definitely pick up customers at their price range for the headless/multiscale crowd, if they prove to be decent.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 4, 2019)

congrats...looks really nice.

op, can you pm me where you purchased it from?

thx


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 4, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> congrats...looks really nice.
> 
> op, can you pm me where you purchased it from?
> 
> thx


I have bought it via reverb.com because of their return policy - just in case something would go wrong. 
BTW it is worth to mention that the seller (company) gave me black hardware upon my request without any upcharge!!!


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 4, 2019)

Dammit... Now I'm GAS'ing...

Congratulations!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 4, 2019)

Man there’s actually no one else doing beater headless guitars this cheap. 

I wish they would just come out with one original shape.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 4, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Man there’s actually no one else doing beater headless guitars this cheap.
> 
> I wish they would just come out with one original shape.


Yep, but this shape is so cool.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Yep, but this shape is so cool.



But I already have three strandbergs


----------



## lurè (Apr 4, 2019)

headstock is too big for an headless model but I'm GASing hard for one anyway


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Apr 4, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Man there’s actually no one else doing beater headless guitars this cheap.
> 
> I wish they would just come out with one original shape.



Agile is doing some headless models around the same price and GOC is about the $650 mark. The recent run that was offered included $200 Guitarmory pickups so it was well worth it considering specs and what was included. If the the quality is at minimum like my Valkyrie 2 from them, it's going to be a hard-to-beat quality to price ratio.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 4, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Agile is doing some headless models around the same price and GOC is about the $650 mark. The recent run that was offered included $200 Guitarmory pickups so it was well worth it considering specs and what was included. If the the quality is at minimum like my Valkyrie 2 from them, it's going to be a hard-to-beat quality to price ratio.



But that agile is a crime against humanity.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Apr 4, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> But that agile is a crime against humanity.


Ssshhhh, it still exists though 

It's kinda like when you just do the bare minimum in order to qualify for something. lol


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 4, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> But that agile is a crime against humanity.


----------



## gunch (Apr 4, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Man there’s actually no one else doing beater headless guitars this cheap.
> 
> I wish they would just come out with one original shape.



My NK is like a Skervesen SkerveTEN if you're not down with the Boden shape, in fact they used this shape for last years model with the janky bridge with the z-key tuner


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 4, 2019)

gunch said:


> My NK is like a Skervesen SkerveTEN if you're not down with the Boden shape, in fact they used this shape for last years model with the janky bridge with the z-key tuner


As an owner of three Skervesen and having 4th on the way i must admit that i like the Strandberg's shape and aesthetics more. That's why i didn't ordered headless from Skervesen. And another factor: travel guitar for >3000€ is pretty insane overkill.
Someone before mentioned that the "headstock" piece is big - i like it. I don't like Kiesel's total headless approach.


----------



## gunch (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> As an owner of three Skervesen and having 4th on the way i must admit that i like the Strandberg's shape and aesthetics more. That's why i didn't ordered headless from Skervesen. And another factor: travel guitar for >3000€ is pretty insane overkill.
> Someone before mentioned that the "headstock" piece is big - i like it. I don't like Kiesel's total headless approach.



Yeah the headpiece is no bigger than what you see on a Srandberg so I don't see the concern


----------



## wakjob (Apr 4, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Not of fan of the headless headstock piece since I feel it's a bit large but otherwise that looks great!



I think the larger head piece is a good thing.
It might act as a counter weight to keep it more balanced when strapped on.



Konfyouzd said:


> Never considered the Liquifire in the bridge... I'll have to keep that in mind. Have you also tried the Air Norton in the bridge?



Air Norton in the bridge is a beast.
Even more tight low-end than the regular Norton (my fav.)


----------



## wakjob (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> As an owner of three Skervesen and having 4th on the way i must admit that i like the Strandberg's shape and aesthetics more. That's why i didn't ordered headless from Skervesen. And another factor: travel guitar for >3000€ is pretty insane overkill.
> Someone before mentioned that the "headstock" piece is big - i like it. I don't like Kiesel's total headless approach.



I have to admit, that guitar looks great now.

This is the only way I'd try a headless guitar.
No way can I lay out Strandy levels of money for a totally new instrument shape/concept without ever so much as touching it first.

Congrats Wolfie!

P.S. how you liking the Hum. from Hell ???


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 4, 2019)

wakjob said:


> I have to admit, that guitar looks great now.
> 
> This is the only way I'd try a headless guitar.
> No way can I lay out Strandy levels of money for a totally new instrument shape/concept without ever so much as touching it first.
> ...


THX, mate. 
Regarding Humbucker from hell - it is scooped. It has got that singlecoil-ish glassy top end, but it has got a bit boomy lows. My personal fav neck pickups are SD Full Shred neck or Jazz neck set into parallel. But hey - i got one in the drawer and it didn't cost me anything to try it. I am planning to change the bridge pickup into more neutral and meaty one - SD Custom Custom (AlNiCo II).
i am sure that after luthier's fret job it will be insane value for money.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 4, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> ...GOC is about the $650 mark. The recent run that was offered included $200 Guitarmory pickups so it was well worth it considering specs and what was included. If the the quality is at minimum like my Valkyrie 2 from them, it's going to be a hard-to-beat quality to price ratio.


I had to think about it and my thought is: when i buy more expensive instrument from China, i have to pay more import taxes and VAT. When i buy it for cheap and let the nearby luthier do the work i still have some money left. Even considering buying new set of pickups NK is cheaper that way. My 
My short calculations:
GOC + VAT + taxes = 780€
NK + VAT + taxes = 430€ + 100€ fret job + 190€ pickups = 720€
I am 10000000% sure that pro fret job made by respectable local luthier will be much much much better than Chinese factory one.
And i have nice quilt veneer to look at ;-)


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I had to think about it and my thought is: when i buy more expensive instrument from China, i have to pay more import taxes and VAT. When i buy it for cheap and let the nearby luthier do the work i still have some money left. Even considering buying new set of pickups NK is cheaper that way. My
> My short calculations:
> GOC + VAT + taxes = 780€
> NK + VAT + taxes = 430€ + 100€ fret job + 190€ pickups = 720€
> ...



Didn't realize you were in Poland. Definitely.
The run I'm part of is getting seamless ball end frets and their custom shop treatment so it shouldn't be bad at all. My Valkyrie 2 which wasn't part of a run, needs fret polishing but the frets aren't sharp or anything. They came trimmed better than my Kiesel did. lol


----------



## gunch (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh shit GOC looks dope I might go with them if I want to upside to a 7 down the line


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Apr 5, 2019)

gunch said:


> Oh shit GOC looks dope I might go with them if I want to upside to a 7 down the line


Join the group over here and wait to see what we all say about what we got. Everyone will be posting comments on what they think when they get theirs I'm sure (I know I will). I would decide based off that.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2027613340691398


----------



## wakjob (Apr 5, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> THX, mate.
> Regarding Humbucker from hell - it is scooped. It has got that singlecoil-ish glassy top end, but it has got a bit boomy lows. My personal fav neck pickups are SD Full Shred neck or Jazz neck set into parallel. But hey - i got one in the drawer and it didn't cost me anything to try it. I am planning to change the bridge pickup into more neutral and meaty one - SD Custom Custom (AlNiCo II).
> i am sure that after luthier's fret job it will be insane value for money.



I totally get where you're coming from...
I largely preferred mine in the bridge position and a mag swap to OUA5. 

But I'm a single coil/low output bucker/p90 fan.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 5, 2019)

wakjob said:


> I totally get where you're coming from...
> I largely preferred mine in the bridge position and a mag swap to OUA5.
> 
> But I'm a single coil/low output bucker/p90 fan.


Yeah i like single-to-humbucker sound in the neck position, but i like med-high output (with a bit of compression) meaty and fat bridge pickups with vocal/throaty mids.


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 8, 2019)

So if I bought one here in the US, how much will the additional import fees be?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 8, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> So if I bought one here in the US, how much will the additional import fees be?


Dunno. In EU there are: VAT and import taxes.


----------

